
Show HN: A simple app to recommend products based on price, reviews, etc. - ellipsis21
https://shopfast.app/
======
supermdguy
Sounds like a great idea, but I have some concerns:

\- Does it check for fake reviews? I normally use
[http://fakespot.com](http://fakespot.com) to check for review quality before
making purchases.

\- There's no price or other settings. For example, I put in "headphones" and
it gave me $16.99 headphones. If I'm looking for the best sound, this probably
isn't the best. Since there's only one option given, there's also no way to
choose based on style for example.

\- How can I trust that the given product is actually the best, and not some
sort of ad?

\- What is "popularity"? Will shopfast always go with mainstream brands and
ignore less used but potentially better products?

I think most of these could be solved by presenting 3-4 alternatives with
different price ranges, etc.

